# Zone Alarm causes random Internet Connection drops - Why?



## Elysian (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello,
I have Windows XP Pro SP2 installed with Zone Alarm Pro and Norton Antivirus.
Windows Firewall is disabled, I use only Zone Alarm as firewall.
I connect to the internet by cables using a network adapter.

I am recently experiencing frequent and random internet connection drops.
My conncetion just suddenly disconnects, regardless of any specific program opened. If I then try to reconnect it succeeds, meaning I recieve no error of any kind.
When I'm connected, I do not experience any problems, and all programs work, and DL/UL are just fine.

I've contacted my local cable company and ISP.
Cable company checked for any problems with my connection - None exist.
Had a chat with my ISP's Technical Support, and they checked all my settings - All good. They suspected that my firewall is causing all this, so I uninstalled it and now everything is working, my connection is no longer dropping.

Comments: 
1.The firewall was configured well, and the connection worked perfectly while it was connected.
2. Yesterday I had the entire motherboard replaced under warranty (new computer) since the original got fried somehow. Since then the problem occur.
The motherboard is completely new and has a network adapter onboard.
(I'm not sure if it's related)

My question - Since I prefer using Zone Alarm over Windows Firewall,
does any one know of any setting in a firewall that would cause such disconnections? (My ISP's technical support didn't have a clue )
Any ideas..?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Go to start/control panel,double click system,click the device manager button,
click on the + next to network adapters.
Double click the network card to bring up properties.
Click on the power management tab.
Make sure the box marked "Allow the computer to turn off this device
to save power" is unchecked and click OK.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 22, 2005)

*Already Did that before posting - no good.*

I already did that before when I first installed windows.
It has nothing to do with my problem but thanks anyway..

I think it's somehow related to the firewall settings, could it be something with DHCP or DNS being blocked?


----------



## rikkker (Jul 23, 2005)

did you make sure that the automatic lock in zone alarm is off.When you 
double click on the zone alarm icon and the main window for the program comes up, 
it is under the heading Program Control you will see automatic lock 
there make sure it is off. hope that helps


----------



## Scooped (Sep 9, 2005)

I've had the same problem with zonealarm.

Haven't used windows much lately, but if I remember correctly setting one of the security settings to medium should do the trick. I think it's named internet security or something, can't quite remember :dead:


----------

